# Guyzance Water Mill



## Marley85 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok iv just relised this isnt a report just some pics so its not in the right place. I apologys to the mods.

It was a really nice day and I thought the building is stunning.











Im told its rare to see the stone still in place and in good condition.










This used to be another room.





Thanks for looking please tell me what you think.

Marley85.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like a delightful mill. The millstones are great...especially still in place like that.
Nice find, Marley.


----------



## james.s (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks Report-shape to me 
Nice explore


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 17, 2009)

Dunno why but this report has only just surfaced for me?

Anyway... this mill looks great. Those stones still in situ and the untouched look to the whole site. I wonder why it has never been developed?

Nice first report mate. I'm sure there's more to come.


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. I wasnt to sure being that I know Nothing about the place! lol  
I really like the place though its one of my first explores to.


----------



## graybags (Jun 17, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Dunno why but this report has only just surfaced for me?
> 
> Anyway... this mill looks great. Those stones still in situ and the untouched look to the whole site. I wonder why it has never been developed?
> 
> Nice first report mate. I'm sure there's more to come.



Interesting place ! love the millstones

http://sine.ncl.ac.uk/view_structure_information.asp?struct_id=1370

G


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 17, 2009)

graybags said:


> Interesting place ! love the millstones
> 
> http://sine.ncl.ac.uk/view_structure_information.asp?struct_id=1370
> 
> G





That websites a cracker I wish id found it first I could have stole the write up lol ! I love it thanks alot for that mate. The misses and I are going up to Heatherslaw Mill now to see if I can get some pics there to and see if I can get some pics of the stones.


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 17, 2009)

Cheers graybags. 

It's nice to know that our friendly Duke is keen to support our hobby.

I wonder if he has left anything else for us to report on?......


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 17, 2009)

Great stuff Marley , good to see you getting out and about. Keep em coming matey


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you mate. hopfuly there will be more coming


----------



## rp9524 (Jun 18, 2009)

just to add my bit here, here are the pics i got that day

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 19, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Cheers graybags.
> 
> It's nice to know that our friendly Duke is keen to support our hobby.
> 
> I wonder if he has left anything else for us to report on?......



Yeah...lets do Alnwick castle one night


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 19, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> Yeah...lets do Alnwick castle one night




Spilt my cuppa......

Seriously though he does have quite a few "oddments" scattered about Northumberland. Several folly towers come to mind. One of which was under modernisation to turn it into a residence. That plan has stalled due to the strict conditions of title etc. 

Now..... where is that map?....


----------



## Sexy_Mamma (Jun 21, 2009)

i wud do the castle how intersting wud it be. the mill was great to see the only problem i had was going upstairs it felt bit unsteady for my liking i like simple things lol


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 21, 2009)

I like the mill Marley and yes those Millstones are extremely rare these days. Well found and presented mate. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks guys its good to here that its an ok report from so many exprenced members also means im on the right track!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 21, 2009)

Marley85 said:


> Thanks guys its good to here that its an ok report from so many exprenced members also means im on the right track!



You certainly are correct -good Report, and indeed a rarity for the Mill Stones to still be in-situ (although often weighing more than a ton, not an easy task to remove) 

Thanks for sharing your photos


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 21, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> You certainly are correct -good Report, and indeed a rarity for the Mill Stones to still be in-situ (although often weighing more than a ton, not an easy task to remove)
> 
> Thanks for sharing your photos



Ye could you imagine the pikeys tryin to get them!v


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 22, 2009)

Marley85 said:


> Ye could you imagine the pikeys tryin to get them!v



I dont know mate, remember they nicked a whole headgear frame from Groverake mine!


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 23, 2009)

you must need some heavy machinery to do that and now one saw them do it???


----------

